# Coffee shops on or near O' Connell Street



## PaddyW (1 Dec 2008)

Anyone know of any nice ones close to O' Connell Street


----------



## Guest128 (2 Dec 2008)

Limerick, Dublin, Saint-Tropez??


----------



## PaddyW (2 Dec 2008)

Haha, sorry, my bad. Dublin.. Although St. Tropez would be lovely!


----------



## rgfuller (2 Dec 2008)

The coffee shop on the 2nd floor in Easons is nice, though expensive.


----------



## shopgirl (2 Dec 2008)

The Coffee Shop (Muse) in Easons is very expensive 6.50euro for a sandwich made with (almost) stale bread!  I think they are trying to discourage repeat business!


----------



## PaddyW (2 Dec 2008)

Well, no sandwiches for me so!


----------



## gabsdot (2 Dec 2008)

We were looking for somewhere to have hot choc on O'Connell street  the other night and we went into the Gresham Hotel. It was very pleasant. 
I'm sure their coffee is good, the Hot choc was lovely


----------



## putsch (2 Dec 2008)

Clerys have a v pleasant quiet coffee shop on the ground floor at the back - had a scone with cream and jam too - lovely


----------



## CGorman (2 Dec 2008)

As one of the great unwashed, I content myself with a nice sambo from the Subway (2 nearby) or Quiznos (1 nearby).

For a more pleasent place to sit down and eat/drink tea... well i've been disappointed with the Clearys, Easons, and Arnotts cafe offerings. So i've started to head upstairs in Debenhams which is quite a good spot, especially the seats overlooking Henry street!


----------



## mf1 (2 Dec 2008)

Would you travel as far as Queen of Tarts in Cows Lane in Temple Bar? I had breakfast there last Saturday and can highly recommend the food, atmosphere, staff and general surroundings.  

mf


----------



## car (2 Dec 2008)

I get off the bus on O'C st every morning and love my coffee, best cup of joe is in butlers on henry st, just off O'c st.  You get a nice choccy sweet to go with it, be prepared to queue in the mornings though.  Worth it IMO.

cheapest and probably next nicest is macdonalds on O'C st.


----------



## europhile (3 Dec 2008)

> next nicest is macdonalds on O'C st.



Is that a joke?


----------



## PaddyW (3 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Cheers.


----------



## Guest128 (3 Dec 2008)

car said:


> I get off the bus on O'C st every morning and love my coffee, best cup of joe is in butlers on henry st, just off O'c st.  You get a nice choccy sweet to go with it, be prepared to queue in the mornings though.  Worth it IMO.
> 
> cheapest and probably next nicest is macdonalds on O'C st.



How much does that set ya back? I know the coffees are around €3...if you got one a day on your way to work its costs about €700 per year!! Never understand people with coffee on the street, 90% of workplaces provide free tea & coffee....


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Dec 2008)

Butlers coffee is fab - much better than you will get in any workplace


----------



## car (3 Dec 2008)

> Is that a joke?


Nope, I actually like the coffee there.    If I miss brekky at home I'll get a sausage and egg brekky meal for 3.60e which includes a coffee.




> How much does that set ya back? I know the coffees are around €3...if you got one a day on your way to work its costs about €700 per year!! Never understand people with coffee on the street, 90% of workplaces provide free tea & coffee....



Our office doesnt provide free tea and coffee and the ones it does are the worst imaginable.   Its 2.90e I think for a large coffee in butlers/insomnia type places of which theres an abundance of.  I dont get them every day (3 days a wk maybe?)but when I do, I dont worry about 3e as I want the coffee and Im prepared to pay it.  Theres a 100 other things people do with their money that I dont understand, so its all relevant.  

Oh nearly forgot, a very close tie for my number one spot for coffee in Dublin is the italian deli cafe,  la corte, in the epicurean centre on abbey st. 
Damn fine coffee in there too.


----------



## Guest128 (3 Dec 2008)

car said:


> Nope, I actually like the coffee there.    If I miss brekky at home I'll get a sausage and egg brekky meal for 3.60e which includes a coffee.
> 
> Our office doesnt provide free tea and coffee and the ones it does are the worst imaginable.   Its 2.90e I think for a large coffee in butlers/insomnia type places of which theres an abundance of.  I dont get them every day (3 days a wk maybe?)but when I do, I dont worry about 3e as I want the coffee and Im prepared to pay it.  Theres a 100 other things people do with their money that I dont understand, so its all relevant.



Yeah agreed the office stuff isnt the best....sorry didn't mean to come across that I was telling you how to spent your cash! I just think people can lose track of how much they actually spend on convenience stuff like this and it can really add up. I would expect a few of those to close down as people begin to look at where they can cut back on expenditure.....


----------



## PaddyW (3 Dec 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> How much does that set ya back? I know the coffees are around €3...if you got one a day on your way to work its costs about €700 per year!! Never understand people with coffee on the street, 90% of workplaces provide free tea & coffee....



I'm only looking for a place to get coffee this one time.. There's a girl involved.. Usually I drink the work provided coffee ALL the time!


----------



## PaddyW (3 Dec 2008)

In fact, I'm drinking it now!


----------



## annette mac (3 Dec 2008)

I'm one of the regulars in Easons Muse Cafe every morning, coffee and a sausage baguette is 4.50 euro.  I'm not at my best in the morning and starting off with the Irish Times crossword and breakfast is a gentle introduction to the day, by the time I've finished I'm much more human and ready for work.  It's usually quiet for thing in the morning, plenty of private spots for a tete a tete.


----------



## car (3 Dec 2008)

> I'm only looking for a place to get coffee this one time.. There's a girl involved.



Butlers doesnt have a sit down area so in that case try the eason muse or the epicurean then which is a 2 min walk down abbey st.  

Are you looking for public or private area?   

you could let the AAM coffe drinking brethren of the area know the time and venue so we can give you a thumbs up or down


----------



## europhile (3 Dec 2008)

> epicurean



If ever a place was misnamed.  A grim, depressing, soulless place.


----------



## noel_c (3 Dec 2008)

europhile said:


> If ever a place was misnamed.  A grim, depressing, soulless place.


It was promising when it opened, but they raised the rents and most of the small niche stalls moved out. They were mostly replaced by what are essentially fast food outlets. Pity, the north city centre could have really used a decent food hall. The fact that it's difficult to pin-point a decent coffee shop in the area says a lot.


----------



## Guest128 (3 Dec 2008)

PaddyW said:


> I'm only looking for a place to get coffee this one time.. There's a girl involved..



Suggest pub instead


----------



## Guest128 (3 Dec 2008)

europhile said:


> If ever a place was misnamed.  A grim, depressing, soulless place.



I quite like the Taco place in there, cheap, quick & tasty...


----------



## Celtwytch (3 Dec 2008)

Well, if there's a girl involved ... I would second the suggestion of the lobby of the Gresham Hotel - big, comfy couches or winged armchairs, and never any pressure to leave.  It is a bit pricey, but it's worth it to sit in luxurious surroundings.  Plus it generally looks really beautiful with all the Christmas decorations


----------



## Guest128 (3 Dec 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Well, if there's a girl involved ... I would second the suggestion of the lobby of the Gresham Hotel - big, comfy couches or winged armchairs, and never any pressure to leave.  It is a bit pricey, but it's worth it to sit in luxurious surroundings.  Plus it generally looks really beautiful with all the Christmas decorations




FYI....."Afternoon tea" in the Gresham between the two of ye (€25)


----------



## Happy Girl (3 Dec 2008)

CGorman said:


> ...So i've started to head upstairs in Debenhams which is quite a good spot, especially the seats overlooking Henry street!


 
Was there last weekend for first time and extremely disappointed. Very dirty (tables, floor, cleaning trolly), glass panels on floor cracked, wall smeared with what I hope was chocolate, etc. Agree view down to busy henry street is lovely but will certainly pass on it for a coffee next time.


----------



## CGorman (3 Dec 2008)

Happy Girl said:


> Was there last weekend for first time and extremely disappointed. Very dirty (tables, floor, cleaning trolly), glass panels on floor cracked, wall smeared with what I hope was chocolate, etc. Agree view down to busy henry street is lovely but will certainly pass on it for a coffee next time.



Awh, really? Its a few months since I was there, and my experience was'nt like that at all.


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Dec 2008)

I have always liked the downstairs cafe in Debenhams, facing onto Henry Street.

Fwiw, I think that McDonalds coffee is terrible. For some reason they have co-branded their coffee with Kenco, which I would regard more as a basic, instant coffee brand than a premium option.

Any sign of Costa Coffee in the city centre yet?


----------



## noel_c (3 Dec 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Any sign of Costa Coffee in the city centre yet?


I read in the Times last week that  Costa Coffee are planning to open in the former RSA building on Dawson st next year.


----------



## shopgirl (3 Dec 2008)

I could be wrong but I think there's a Costa Coffee upstairs in the Jervis St Shopping Centre.


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Dec 2008)

Many thanks.


----------



## Celtwytch (3 Dec 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> I have always liked the downstairs cafe in Debenhams, facing onto Henry Street.


 
Are you talking about the old Debenhams store, facing onto Mary Street?  Or is there a yet-undiscovered-by-me cafe in the Debenhams that used to be Roches?


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Dec 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Are you talking about the old Debenhams store, facing onto Mary Street?  Or is there a yet-undiscovered-by-me cafe in the Debenhams that used to be Roches?



The former, I think. Is it still there?


----------



## PaddyW (3 Dec 2008)

Car, sorry but I won't give out time or place haha.. Maybe at a later date.

Flanders, all going well, pub later to get her sauced up a bit hehe


----------



## PaddyW (4 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all your tips, went very well! And we ended up in the pub Flanders


----------



## Celtwytch (4 Dec 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> The former, I think. Is it still there?


 
It vanished when Debenhams closed that store, alas.  However, I noticed the other day that Arnotts have opened there now.  I must investigate further to see if they have kept the cafe going.


----------



## Celtwytch (4 Dec 2008)

PaddyW said:


> Thanks for all your tips, went very well! And we ended up in the pub Flanders


 
Yay!


----------



## Guest128 (4 Dec 2008)

PaddyW said:


> Thanks for all your tips, went very well! And we ended up in the pub Flanders




Good work!! Was there last night, suffering


----------



## Dubliner28 (4 Dec 2008)

Great Spot


----------

